# No good deed goes unpunished



## snickle (May 28, 2012)

Ok, so I went to a friends house the other day and I rode my radiant rust Panther. I left it there while I went back home to get more beer. When I came back, a good Samaritan had used rubbing compound and a scraper to "clean" the rust off of my fender. Then he stopped half way, and gave me friendly advise on how to clean the rest. 

Sooo.. how do I speed up the rusting process again to get it looking somewhat the way it was.

Luckily, he did it on the rear top, so when i get the rack it should cover most of it up. Does anyone have a 9 hole for sale? Maroon maybe?


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2012)

Sponge a bit of muratic acid on it. Just barely damp.  I have a gallon bottle of it in my garage sealed, and if any matal gets within 1 foot of it, it will be rusty in short order...stuff is nasty! wear gloves, and don't breathe it in.

Or maybe just wipe some salt water on it first....


----------



## snickle (May 28, 2012)

Ok, you mean literally go to the beach and fill up a spray bottle? If so then I will try that first. Would Muratic acid pit the metal?


----------



## Boris (May 28, 2012)

Unbelievable!!!!!! Must have run out projects at his own house. That takes a lot of nerve!


----------



## MagicRat (May 28, 2012)

First of all,How bad did you beat his *ss for touching YOUR bike?

Salt water in a spray bottle a coupla times a day outside will patina it back.

Then MAKE him make the next Beer Run


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2012)

snickle said:


> Ok, you mean literally go to the beach and fill up a spray bottle? If so then I will try that first. Would Muratic acid pit the metal?




Not that much, I wouldn't imagine... try the salt water first, safer.


----------



## snickle (May 28, 2012)

Yeah the dude is a tweeker who lives in a back shed. I think he was trying to impress me. Luckily, I was already buzzed, the bbq grill was smelling good, and there were ladies present, so I tried to be as cool as the Fonze. At least he didnt touch the tank!! :eek:


----------



## MagicRat (May 28, 2012)

I would have stomped him in front of his girlfriend.


----------



## ratdaddy (May 28, 2012)

*muratic acid*

the acid works well.just alittle and when it gets where you want it hose it off reAL GOOD.this will neutralize the acid.vinagar will work even better to stop the acid


----------



## snickle (May 28, 2012)

I found this video, it looks good. Where does one get Hydrogen Peroxide? is that the same stuff at the store in the brown bottle?


[video=youtube;8TNAxJXMzU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TNAxJXMzU8[/video]


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (May 28, 2012)

*Peroxide*

The stuff at the drugstore is low volume, you can get 20 volume at a beauty supply shop. It's the stuff they use to bleach hair.

Bob


----------



## Stingman (May 28, 2012)

snickle said:


> I found this video, it looks good. Where does one get Hydrogen Peroxide? is that the same stuff at the store in the brown bottle?
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;8TNAxJXMzU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TNAxJXMzU8[/video]




I usually use, fast orange had cleaner with pumice, along with bronze wool. Or just, bronze wool and wd-40 works good too! Everyone has got their own method. Good luck!


----------



## jwm (May 28, 2012)

snickle said:


> Yeah the dude is a tweeker who lives in a back shed. I think he was trying to impress me. Luckily, I was already buzzed, the bbq grill was smelling good, and there were ladies present, so I tried to be as cool as the Fonze. At least he didnt touch the tank!! :eek:




Kudos for self control. I would have blown  it bad, and spoiled the BBQ. And rust is like a beard- shave it off, and just wait. It'll come back.

JWM


----------



## Uniblab (May 28, 2012)

Can't believe no one has suggested this yet, but I would've used the acid on HIM. All spunion tweakers should be given a flame thrower enema on sight.


----------



## vincev (May 28, 2012)

Snickle,I hate to say it but you brought this on yourself by putting down that you live in L.A. I told Dave Marko not to do it but he is out of projects and is going around the country shining any bikes that have nice patina.Dave go back to Portland and put the steel wool away.


----------



## Boris (May 28, 2012)

vincev said:


> Snickle,I hate to say it but you brought this on yourself by putting down that you live in L.A. I told Dave Marko not to do it but he is out of projects and is going around the country shining any bikes that have nice patina.Dave go back to Portland and put the steel wool away.




I think I saw a little rust on that 1978 Caddy of yours. Hang on, I'll be right over.


----------



## Cloughenny (May 29, 2012)

*Plum Brown*



snickle said:


> Ok, so I went to a friends house the other day and I rode my radiant rust Panther. I left it there while I went back home to get more beer. When I came back, a good Samaritan had used rubbing compound and a scraper to "clean" the rust off of my fender. Then he stopped half way, and gave me friendly advise on how to clean the rest.
> 
> Sooo.. how do I speed up the rusting process again to get it looking somewhat the way it was.
> 
> Luckily, he did it on the rear top, so when i get the rack it should cover most of it up. Does anyone have a 9 hole for sale? Maroon maybe?




Here is another alternative.  "Plum Brown", a barrel finish, made by Birchwood Casey, is ideal for restoring muzzleloaders and metal antiques.  I have seen it used on pre-1915 motorcyles when the owner wishes to retain the original "barn" rusty finish on new nuts, bolts, and even a new fender.  Check Youtube.  I seem to recall a video of "how to do it".  The product is similar to "gun bluing" except that it produces a brown rusty finish.  A 5 ounce bottle, that will last forever, is available on eBay for around $15.00.

Basically, you have to heat up the item or part with a blowtorch and then apply Plum Brown with a brush.  Watch it bubble and turn rusty brown.

Been there, done that!  Now the secret is out.


----------



## greenephantom (May 30, 2012)

Wet a folded paper towel, shake some salt on the towel, apply to fender, re-wet periodically.  Maybe not the fastest, but cheap and easy and non-toxic, and you already have the materials.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Iverider (May 30, 2012)

*Vinegar will not stop muriatic acid.* It may dilute or wash it away, but it's an acid itself. 

*A baking soda / water  solution is what you'd use to neutralize.*

If it's bare metal, dampen a paper towel with vinegar to where it will sit on the fender by itself but not allow vinegar to run down other parts of the fender (if you do, you might get some visible "staining" from the vinegar dissolving existing rust.

This process could remove some of the rust, but let it sit out a while in the air, and you'll have a nice light orange rust appear in short order. I've done it with some air grates I had soaking to remove scaly rust. Muriatic acid will be faster, but with vinegar you don't have to worry about any of the health hazards.

You could mix up a salt water solution and mist the fender after the vinegar if you wish.

You could just let it rust on its own (as long as it doesn't have oil or wax on it, it will rust again) Then you can tell the story of the guy who was trying to help.


----------

